# Holly - Due ?? - Pooch Test, was Pregnant/Not Pregnant?



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, I had started my thread in Goat Management and am moving it to here. I believe that holly was bred 2 weeks after my boer that gave birth 16 days ago, but still no babies. Can you please take a look and let me know how much longer I may have....I am losing my mind!!! :hair: :GAAH: 

Thanks - 

Angie


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmmm.......It looks like she has a little bit to go. She has a nice udder going, so maybe in a week or two.

I know, they make you wait, and wait....an WAIT!!!! :GAAH: :hair: 
I'm hoping for a easy birth for you!!! ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.. she has a little while to go.... :wink:


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are judging by her udder, that may be a little off,she does not have much of a rear udder, she is very tightly attached in the front... I could of sworn it was 2 weeks after my boer was bred.... I hate this, thank goodness my next 2, I know their exact dates.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She may have been bred then but took later. Was she running with a buck? I also would say a few weeks.


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope, I had to put them in the pen, this is why I am pulling my hair out..


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, so I really am at a loss, I know she should be due any day. Here are the pics from today.... :hair: She seems restless to me today, too!

Angie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder has gotten a lot more volume to it now......and she appears to have a shinier bottom area of that teat/ udder area... it won't be much longer now... keep an eye on her... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Her udder is way more full. Kids soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree! I hope she kids soon for you! :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, definitely keep an eye on her.
Has she dropped yet?? Does she have any thick white mucus? Is she stretching a lot?? Humping up? Maybe yawning???
If so, than she's most likely in labor.

Happy kidding!!! :stars:


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, so I go to check her this am, after feeding, and she was laying down not wanting to get up, she had not touched her feed, and had some white mucus coming out. Since then she has been up and down and no more mucus. And she is yawning an aweful lot! I am telling you, she is driving me crazy!!

Angie
City Girls Angels
Samsula, FL


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

:stars: Sounds to me she's in the first stages of labor! Congrats and please post pics of the babies :clap: Happy Kidding!


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Goodness gracious I hope so. ray: At this point I just want her to be comfortable and have healthy :kidred: :kidblue: ....don't even care which at this point!!

Angie Peck
City Girls Angels
Samsula, FL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah....  :clap: :clap: :leap:


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so no babies yet, I am telling you, I will make sure that I watch the deed being done from now on, this one is killing me!! :hair: She is acting weirder ever day so hopefully soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, so I get home last night and check Holly at 12:30am. Her right lig is completely gone and the left is there but very mushy... So I am thinking :clap: babies in the morning!! Go out to milk and feed this am, her ligs are back, what the heck. :hair: Why do the ligs go away and then come back??? Any words of wisdom?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no words of wisdom, but my doe's ligs have been doing the same thing, so I feel your pain! :hug: I hope you get babies soon!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Come on Holly! You're driving your mama crazy!! LOL Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My word of wisdom is expect the unexpected with goats. Just when you think something can and will happen it won't. Good luck she sounds close.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the others. We have had a couple of does who I really thought would lose them completely only for them to magically reappear! I think they do it just to tease us LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My word of wisdom is expect the unexpected with goats. Just when you think something can and will happen it won't. Good luck she sounds close.


 So true..... :wink:


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, so I think today is the day, ligs hve been gone ALL morning and have not returned, yeah! And her tail has dropped and her udder is bulging at her legs.... take a look... and she would not let me behind her at all!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking closer...happy kidding... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok she has long thick white mucous coming out, can't post pics as they are too big from my phone. Should not be long now, right?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

How exciting :stars: Good luck! <3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like she is getting close!!!! Happy kidding!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely on her way!
Wishes for a safe kidding your way and some adorable fluffers!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

SOOOOOO did she ever kid? sounds like she was close!


----------



## Citygirl12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes she finally kidded last night to 3 healthy babies, 2 strapping bucklings and a doeling. Mamma and babies are doing great! Thank you all for your support!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay it's Tuesday, you gotta update, don't keep us hanging like this LOL


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Were they Valentine babies?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Awwwww! Congrats now show us some pics PLEASE! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :stars: :stars: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------

